# Whizzer Pedal Crank Assembly



## rjs5700 (May 4, 2015)

I need a one piece pedal crank, sprocket, and related hardware off of a late model Whizzer. Anyone have a spare laying around? If you have what I need please email me @ rjs5700@hotmail.com.
Thanks,
John Simpson


----------



## Goldenrod1 (Jun 15, 2015)

If you are going to use an Echo pipe it must be bent.  Try Memory Lane of Grand Rapids, Ohio.  Ray  Whizzer Newsletter 630-897-3601.


----------

